# "Mark forums read"



## dale5351 (Aug 26, 2010)

I've noticed that updates are being made.

I've also noticed that when I am going through the "All new posts", I cannot find a button to "mark forums read" anymore.  I can get it if I go back to forum view, but liked it better back when it appeared on the panels when reading all new posts.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2010)

My screen turns a blueish over the thread if I have commented on the thread already.


----------



## dale5351 (Aug 26, 2010)

True --- but after I have scanned the unread threads, I want to mark all forums as having been read.  That used to be a button present while reading new posts -- but seems no longer to be there, even though it is elsewhere.


----------



## stircrazy (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the same problem now.  there is a mark all forums read but you have to go back to the main page not at the top of every page like it used to be, so it is a bit of a pain to use now.

Steve


----------



## illini (Sep 7, 2010)

Bumping up

I agree with dale and stircrazy.    It is an irritation to me also.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 7, 2010)

*eerie- tay- sion!*

*




*


----------



## meateater (Sep 7, 2010)

Click on the ^Forum^ button at some point and the "Mark forum read " button will appear.Hey if I can figure it out.......


----------



## stircrazy (Sep 8, 2010)

meateater said:


> Click on the ^Forum^ button at some point and the "Mark forum read " button will appear.Hey if I can figure it out.......


yup, we all said that.  it used to be on the top of every page so when you hit the last new post you can just hit it.  now you have to go back to the bigning.. not hard to figure out at all, just less conveniant.

Steve


----------



## dale5351 (Dec 17, 2010)

I just noticed that the "mark forums read" button has come back on the pages where I am reading all new posts.

Nice change, thanks.


----------

